# Where should I be worried about asbestos in my 1910 craftsman?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Your Linoleum--black cutback adhesive---drop ceiling panels--vermiculite insulation--pipe wrapping---siding----this is a short list of possible asbestos containing items from the past.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And then there's the lead paint.
Asbestos and the lead in the old paint under the newer layers is not going to do anyone any harm unless it gets disturbed.
Sanding, cutting, heating them then some precautions need to be taken.


----------



## ernestmayhand (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks fellas, first thing we're doing is removing all the lathe/plaster upstairs and installing electrical, and then drywalling. I've broken off a chunk of plaster and will be dropping it off at a nearby lab for $35 asbestos test. I also have a piece of insulation from the crawl space which I may have tested as well, but have posted an image in another thread to see if it's identifiable so I can save another $35 for the insulation testing. With the plaster I'm just assuming it's plaster but have seen lots of posts on here where people thing gypsum board is plaster, I don't know the difference I'm a newb.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

When demoing an old place like that, get your self good respirators----that old plaster and ancient dust is rough on the lungs-----

Add strong fans to the windows and plastic off the doorways---

Take care of your lungs----


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Use N95 rated respirators with P100 cartridges, not those paper dust masks with a rubber band.


----------

